# Dance monkey, dance!



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I'm not above dancing like a trained monkey if it means raising the chance to getting a tip from 0% to 30%. So here's my new "go to" tactic:

Tell a story about about a couple in which one is awful. Make it funny but envoke a bit of sympathy cause of how bad we can be treated. End it with the non-awful one slipping you a few bucks to make up for their awful spouse. We all laugh and I smile like whilst holding out an imaginary palm. (Have I mentioned that being an uber driver is now the new low point in my life? uber on!)


----------

